
ASK HN: Preparing to launch for second time on Producthunt - Mike_Andreuzza
So, in April 18 I launched colorsandfonts.com<p>Colors &amp; Fonts.
Curated library of colors and fonts for Web Developers &amp; Digital Designers.<p>And it took 8th place on that day.<p>I made significant changes regarding layout and content and I am planning to do much more.<p>I am looking for recommendations regarding the relaunch.<p>- What should I do?
- What should I avoid doing?<p>Any constructive feedback is also really welcome.<p>Thank you and have a great day !<p>&#x2F;Mike
======
karmakaze
Looking at the choices on the landing page, it's not clear to me what I'll get
if I click on each other than a vague sense of what the text under each
graphic says.

I think it would be much better if each graphic showed a kind-of small version
of what they'll see when they click. For instance the gradient choice doesn't
even show a clear gradient and just looks like a rounded red square to me. It
could show four gradients so I get a sense of the range of possibilities (e.g.
grayscale, hue, saturation, etc.) Also the example for colour palette is
confusingly showing a quantized gradient.

~~~
Mike_Andreuzza
Regarding the bald text.

\- I fear to explain more in case the user just can't other reading.

Regarding the icons.

\- The palettes icon is using those colors because otherwise it would be too
much.

Regarding the gradients, do you mean the ones in the page or the icon. ?

Thank you so much.

~~~
karmakaze
The text is fine, I just wanted more from the graphics so I wouldn't even have
to read the text.

The picture in the box labelled "Color gradients" just looks like a red
rounded square because the top-right red-orange gradient is so subtle.

That's extra confusing because the box labelled "Color palettes" is showing
colors in a 5-step gradient pattern.

I would be good if "MUI Color Picker" had several small circles of related
colors as it's graphic since that's how its used. And I have no idea what
'MUI' means.

I hope some of that makes sense.

~~~
Mike_Andreuzza
You want a piture that goes like the saying.

An image is worth a thousand words, it might be true that. I could work on
that tho...

MUI Colors stands for Material UI colors, is a very well known termn in UI /
UX design. But I personaly do not like it either. I would write Material
colors.

thanlk you so much karmakaze.

------
certera
What's your intention here? Just want to get more users, looking for help,
trying to make money, etc.

~~~
Mike_Andreuzza
Well, that's actually a good question.

My intention is to get more traffic and keep them.

The first time I launched on PH it brought 1268 users.

Right now there's between 150 to 300 users daily since april 18th.

The site is free, so no money here is needed.

I just want more users though...

Thank you for asking.

~~~
certera
Why do you want more users? Are you wanting to build your own recognition in
the UX space?

I hope I don't sound snarky. I just want to better understand your thoughts
and motives.

~~~
Mike_Andreuzza
No worries.

I am trying to create an audience because I have some plans for the website.

In the nearfuture I want to let users be part of it by letting them:

\- Create a profile, for an individual, team or agency.

\- Upload shot of their work and automatically / or manually create a palette,
gradient and fonts used on the image.

